# get refunded for a cancelled course



## grunchgrunch (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi,

I came to Australia on October to study English in an International School. On January, I should have started a Cambridge Course which has unfortunately been cancelled.
Indeed, the school send me a message 3 days before the course should start explaining to me that as I was the only one student, they can't afford to open the class. Although in their brochure they guarantee to offer all the courses they advertise.

As I need this certification and this is the reason why I came to Australia, I had no other choice than to wait for the next session on April.

I've been here with a student Visa and I can't stay more than 1 months without studying. As a result, I had to pay for a course of 4 weeks. In addition, I had to pay for extending my student Visa, for extending my OSHC insurance, my rental for 4 months. I also had to pay for changing my return ticket... All this kind of things have cost me almost 6000$AUD.

So my question is, as they informed me just 3 days before and as they didn't respect their guaranty is their a way to get refunded for that ? I mean, from my point of view, it's totally unfair that I have to pay the consequences...

I talked with the school but they just said they are sorry :-(

So does anyone could tell me what can I do ? Do you think there could be a legal way to get refunded or to obtain something ?

Thanks a lot !


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Most states have an Office or department of small businesses and/or Consumer protection so have a look under the state government of the state where the college is and see if you can find an appropiate government department that can advise.

It could be that you may be able to get some compensation through what some states call a s,all claims tribunal but it is not all straight forward for you could find the compensation if anything would be limted to the course fees as it could be argued your choice could also have been to leave Australia rather than stay for the additional time.


----------

